

Show HN: My week project - FundingList.us - find out any startup's funding. - Jarred
http://fundinglist.us

======
anrope
I like the idea, it's a nicer interface than dealing with EDGAR.

Unfortunately, any company who's filings are scanned-in (not submitted
electronically) will not show up. (and that's fair... that would be a lot of
extra work).

Edit: I'm referring to REGDEX filings, which are (always?) scanned paper
documents declaring offerings of under $1 million.

------
18pfsmt
Looks nice and clean to me. Just lacking in entries. With time, this could be
quite interesting. I didn't find any typos, FWIW.

------
phamilton
I couldn't find many startups. I understand that it is limited to SEC filings,
but advertising "any startup" seems false.

------
dhaivatpandya
Design isn't too good, lots of typos, nice idea though.

~~~
Jarred
Could you point out the typos? I'd be happy to fix them.

------
kolev
Isn't this what CrunchBase does already?

